# Rag Decoys?????



## take EM' close (Oct 21, 2004)

How do you make them. I got some wal-mart bags and painted them black but i dont think they're gonna work!!! Any other ideas, i found a field and I am gonna hunt it next weekend so I was just wondering so I could add some movement to my spread!! Any ideas?!?!!? Thanks


----------



## tombuddy_90 (Aug 5, 2004)

well i am not to sure but i would not use rags AT ALL FOR canadians. if u really wanted to use rags i would use them for snows. just paint all flat white and then add them to main group of snow decoys( like shells and silos)


----------



## take EM' close (Oct 21, 2004)

I'm not using that many rags and why, would it spook the geese or what?? I'm gonna use 6 for now well on saturday but im thinkin about ordering 50 for only like 20 bucks or so. I'm just tryin to add movement. Also I have 3 dozen shells so i dont think it will hurt much....will it??? :-? :-?


----------



## bobcat (Mar 23, 2004)

I'd agree--stay away from the rags and save them for the snows! :sniper: :evil:


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

I am with bobcat :withstupid: wait and use them on the snows.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Unless you will be hunting in heavy overcast or fog I'd stay away from rags. If you want movement invest in a dozen windsocks or even a set (3)of the lander type windsocks. They are just more realistic than rags and don't have the glare. I usually buy the economy windsocks ($28-$35 doz), repaint the heads and add my own body detail with cheap white and black spray paint (flat). l just started adding a bit of white to the underside of the tail section and it really makes them more visible. I think geese are getting educated enough that detail such as heads and body detail are becoming more important.


----------



## take EM' close (Oct 21, 2004)

well im not sure really what the difference is between rags and windsocks never hunted with them. What are rags and what are windsocks :lol: Well i think i made wind socks. I made them outta bags like I said and when the wind goes in them it fills them up and looks like they are waddling. Are those windsocks haha?!?! HELP ME OUT HERE!!!


----------



## tombuddy_90 (Aug 5, 2004)

it tells u on here how to make windsocks. (main page i think) main thing is the heads.


----------



## take EM' close (Oct 21, 2004)

Dont tell to much about making canada's though you could make them the same way. :roll: Another problem is I dont have even a place that carries the slightest thing of sporting goods here where I live to where I can get those materials. But thanks for the suggestion...any other for HOME MADE windsocks???


----------



## win4win (Sep 8, 2003)

Where do you live?


----------



## take EM' close (Oct 21, 2004)

Wyoming....why???


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Wyoming has geese?


----------



## take EM' close (Oct 21, 2004)

lol! O ya theres a few around where I live. Your REALLY lucky to pry get anywhere from 4-5 in one hunt but its still a blast. I've been wanting to try to hunt where there are thousands of geese and what not but i never have the chance! But ya in my area there are anywhere from about 200-400 geese or so and ya we do get into them quite a bit and when we do its fun!!


----------

